# Anyone who already owns Diamond want 10K HI points?



## clifffaith (Jul 8, 2019)

Sorry, but I don't want to deal with anyone who doesn't already own Diamond, or I'd just go the "easy" route and pay them $1K to take it back. We have three Hawaii contracts and are going to divest ourselves of one 10,000 point contract.. We pay $4491.41 for 24,500 points. What that means depending on which collection you own in, I don't know. We'd ask that you pay the transfer fee which I believe is $300.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 9, 2019)

Are these HI Trust UDI, or is this 10k points associated with a deed?


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 9, 2019)

Just regular points in HI Collection, no deed.


----------

